# The Chicago Cubs and WGN-TV part ways after 2014



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Got an e-mail alert from the Chicago Tribune:



> The Chicago Cubs have exercised an option to get out of their broadcast contract with WGN-TV after the 2014 season, sources close to the situation said Wednesday.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

RAD said:


> Got an e-mail alert from the Chicago Tribune:


Link from Chicago Tribune with the story. http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/chi-chicago-cubs-wgn-tv-20131106,0,2270840.story

Brings back old memories. WGN was one of the earlier "Super Stations" that I enjoyed watching the Cubs on. The Braves and Cubs became national teams because of their affiliation with Super Station's. (WGN and WTBS) I miss Harry Carey and Steve Stone's baseball commentaries. (I know Stone does White Sox's games but I am not a American League fan.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I go back to Jack Brickhouse and LouBoudreau being in the booth.


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

Sigh. "If you want to hold the parade in my town -- you have to pay,"


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Will the Cubs be exclusively on Comcrap Chicago (and a few games on WCIU) after that time?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> Will the Cubs be exclusively on Comcrap Chicago (and a few games on WCIU) after that time?


Probably ... unless a new network is formed or a national programmer steps up to the plate (FS1 or ESPN).


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I wonder if the Cubs are going the route of the Braves. The Braves moved away from TBS and went with Fox Sports.and other local coverage. (voluntarily or forced, I don't know) I recall that MLB had pressured the teams with national tv exposure to reel those contract in for regional ones. Perhaps this is the end of such teams.


----------



## tjguitar (Aug 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> Probably ... unless a new network is formed or a national programmer steps up to the plate (FS1 or ESPN).


Um,a national broadcaster can't carry Cubs. There's a reason no other teams have games on national channels.

WCIU is part of the WGN contract. I doubt WCIU has games, unless WGN gets a new contract.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tjguitar said:


> Um,a national broadcaster can't carry Cubs.


Why not? WGN America did.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Why not? WGN America did.


WGN is out of Chicago, So are the cubs, Enough said!


----------



## tjguitar (Aug 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> Why not? WGN America did.


WGN was grandfathered. Same reason they have the bulls and white sox.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Correct. The end of the Cubs on WGN is the end of the grandfathering. The Cubs cannot sell their games outside of their defined territorial area. Parts of IL, IN, WI, and IA.


----------

